# UK Visa Application Question -- Translations



## Lily Bart (Jun 2, 2011)

I am in the process of applying for a UK visa through WorldBridge and need help. I understand that documents not in English need to be translated. Does this extend to visas and residence permits in one's passport? My passport's in English, but I've got a couple of visas and residence permits in other languages.

Also, WorldBridge's site says that translations do not need to be certified. The UK Border Agency's site, however, says that they do. I wonder what gives.

Thanks in advance for any light you can shed on this subject.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Lily Bart said:


> I am in the process of applying for a UK visa through WorldBridge and need help. I understand that documents not in English need to be translated. Does this extend to visas and residence permits in one's passport? My passport's in English, but I've got a couple of visas and residence permits in other languages.
> 
> Also, WorldBridge's site says that translations do not need to be certified. The UK Border Agency's site, however, says that they do. I wonder what gives.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any light you can shed on this subject.


No, you can ignore them. Translation is needed for such things as birth, marriage and death certificates not in English.


----------



## Lily Bart (Jun 2, 2011)

Joppa said:


> No, you can ignore them. Translation is needed for such things as birth, marriage and death certificates not in English.


Thank you, Joppa. This is very helpful.

Edit: I should have mentioned before: I'm applying for a UK visa from Germany, where I am currently living. Apparently, I have to show proof of permission to be here (i.e., my residence permit). Does this change anything?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Lily Bart said:


> Thank you, Joppa. This is very helpful.
> 
> Edit: I should have mentioned before: I'm applying for a UK visa from Germany, where I am currently living. Apparently, I have to show proof of permission to be here (i.e., my residence permit). Does this change anything?


You can submit a German visa (Aufenthaltserlaubnis) to a British consulate in Germany without translation. They all read German!


----------



## Lily Bart (Jun 2, 2011)

Joppa said:


> You can submit a German visa (Aufenthaltserlaubnis) to a British consulate in Germany without translation. They all read German!


Thank you, Joppa. However, the UK Border Agency visa office at the British Consulate Düsseldorf closed at the end of March this year, so my application is going to be collected by WorldBridge and sent to the UK Visa Section in Croydon for processing...


----------



## laurayang (May 27, 2011)

Please Joppa, can you advice on my translation situation. I am Chinese, so some of my documents are in Chinese, do I have to pay a translation company to translate it? Or can I translate it myself? Or ask a Chinese friend who majored in English to translate it then sign it?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

laurayang said:


> Please Joppa, can you advice on my translation situation. I am Chinese, so some of my documents are in Chinese, do I have to pay a translation company to translate it? Or can I translate it myself? Or ask a Chinese friend who majored in English to translate it then sign it?


If you are applying in China, see UK Visa Information - How to Apply under Translation. Visa Application Centres can offer translation service for a fee. It sounds like you cannot do it yourself and your friend must be so authorised/registered with British consulates.

If you are applying in UK, similar procedure applies. Translation must be by a certified translator with credentials supplied, so you need to find a registered translator and pay them. Most translation agents offer this service.


----------

